# Tax Clearance cert for first job



## Ballyman (9 Dec 2009)

Hi

I am in the process of tendering for a job, providing a service. As part of the tender I have to provide a tax clearance certificate. This is where my problems begin!

I am a PAYE worker normally and obviously am fully tax compliant here. The job I am tendering for is obviously on my spare time and I would ne paying tax etc. on it but as it is my first paying job I don't have any previous tax history for it.

I was registered and working as a sole trader a few years back for about 6 months, (about 4 or 5 years ago) and I returned to PAYE work after the sole trader job finished. I would be fully tax compliant from that time also.

As far as I am aware, my sole trader entity was closed by my accountant when the job ended at that time.

So, what do I do now? Do I re-open my old sole trader entity? Do I create a new sole trader entity (as the business and trading name would now be different)? How do I get a tax clearance certificate? Would a PAYE version be sufficient to prove that I am tax compliant?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Towger (9 Dec 2009)

Apply to Revenue stating your Name, address and PPS number!


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Dec 2009)

If you see here .There is an online procedure for self-employed or a paper procedure for PAYE taxpayers to apply for tax clearance certs.


----------



## Ballyman (9 Dec 2009)

So a PAYE tax clearance cert should be good enough?
Thanks for your help.

What about the other point, should I re-open my old Sole Trader entity or apply for a new one?


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Dec 2009)

If you are planning on more jobs like this then you should register on form TR1 and file Form 11 annually as you woud have done before.  If this is a once-off, then you can return it (subject to being under the limit of approx. €3,000 net ) on your Form 12


----------

